# Three trips in a weekend



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fished in the fresh and salt twice. Saturday we headed up the fresh and got way back to find only three LGMouth and maybe 8 cypress trout. Once the swamp flooded a foot higher than normal it was over. 









































That evening after a good meal we headed out on the salt to find 
breaking schools of peanut bunker and scored many blues / convict bass/ speckled trout and grey trout.. At o-dark thirty it was over. The boat was littered with bit off curly tail grubs.. I counted at least 30. Great evening.. no pics as I want to keep this spot to my self. :-X

Next morning we head out from my dock to attempt the bay for shark. No dice as winds have kicked up so we hid behind islands and chased birds. 









Managed and dozen or so blues.. We stopped at the new Gwynn Island Oyster Seed Co for a lengthy tour and really enjoyed it.. 

Caught a few more blues and called it a weekend. 

Capt Mike


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice job. Sure miss them northern backwater trips.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey Mike some pics of the blues would be nice


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

What kind of fish was that??? snakehead looking thing to me. Cypress trout?? do they eat bass baits?


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey dont worry. We wouldnt be able to see your secret spot through all the poles you have on the boat!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*fish in pictures...*

Those were bowfin, aka blackfish, aka grinnel. Mean as heck. Fight good. Teeth like a pike. Do not lip. Some people eat them.....but not me!!!! Can survive out of water for hours and not die. Its a prehistoric fish. "Do they eat bass baits".....tear em up!!!


----------

